# Best Savannah In-Shore Charter?



## Fish218 (Feb 18, 2010)

Who is it (webpage and/or number) and is it worth the money to go in mid-March?????????  I'm cool with not catching the summer/fall quantities but am not cool with getting skunked....

Any feedback on the Scales and Tails outfit - they were top of the google search....

Thanks!
Brian


----------



## bouymarker (Feb 18, 2010)

*me*!


----------



## savreds (Feb 18, 2010)

Give TJ  a call. He can put ya on some fish!
http://www.lowcountryinshorecharters.com/


----------



## bouymarker (Feb 18, 2010)

try watersidenews.com or if you can find that local monthly paper. its got a list of all the charter captians. some capt. named matt starling who owns the smokehouse bbq place, he's all about it. brian woelhber is the inshore man here from what i know.


----------



## bouymarker (Feb 18, 2010)

how 'bout miss judy's charters?


----------



## PaulD (Feb 18, 2010)

Call TJ. YOU WILL BE HAPPY! TJ is a great fisherman and person.


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 18, 2010)

call TJ for fishing.....call buoymarker for halftime entertainment...Ms Juu


----------



## hoochfisher (Feb 18, 2010)

i went with Capt. Mark, AKA woody's Inshore GA. of www.inshoregacharters.com . 

mark is a great guy, great guide, and he knows his stuff!  and to top that off, he definitly has better rates than most others!  check him out and tell him hoochfisher sent you!

pic below was from a very short trip. had some nice trout, a sheepshead, a couple reds, about 15# of shrimp, and a couple bonnet heads that day!


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 19, 2010)

Fish218 said:


> am not cool with getting skunked....
> Brian




No matter who you use, there's always a chance that you could come home empty...  that's just fishing.

That said, no doubt about who to call...  TJ at LowCountryInshoreCharters.com


----------



## Fish218 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies!  ....except for the comment about there always being a chance you can come home empty....  that's one of those things we just shouldn't talk about.


----------



## bouymarker (Feb 19, 2010)

This captian I here more about than anyone else in the savannah area. capt. brian woelber 912-898-1331 and capt. mark noble. I'd be happy with about anybody experienced to show me something.

http://www.onemorecastcharters.com/

this tournament had a huge number of captians who are on tv. This show was on espn and i think i found it on the internet and watched it again, i reconized every place they were at...
http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/saltwater/news/story?id=3719773


list of captians for hire. 

http://www.lakesidenews.com/Waterside/FishingGuides.htm

.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> call TJ for fishing.....call buoymarker for halftime entertainment...Ms Juu



OK, now that I have coffee all over my keyboard...That was good.


----------



## retired (Feb 19, 2010)

Brian yes, Noble NO<NO<NO> Last year while TT fishing off of /jekyll, Noble would repeatedly cut us off from our drift of direction of travel as soon as he saw we were getting any activity.  He acted like he owned the place, and exhibited extremely unsportsman like conduct.  I would not recomend him  to anyone...


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 19, 2010)

The only thing that should come home empty are the beer cans......


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 19, 2010)

BRIAN.
I'm in the water as much as he is and on the nastiest of days ( i'm sailing)w/ he passes he give's me the signal...thumbs up.
On the worst days for fishing...when everyone is out trying(including me) and gets skunked..he is in the fish.
cw


----------



## rastus270 (Feb 19, 2010)

Brian is the best there is.... NO DOUBT!!!  

www.onemorecastcharters.com


----------



## CUOffshore (Feb 19, 2010)

rastus270 said:


> Brian is the best there is.... NO DOUBT!!!
> 
> www.onemorecastcharters.com



Doesn't he operate through Miss Judy?

-D


----------



## PaulD (Feb 19, 2010)

rastus270 said:


> Brian is the best there is.... NO DOUBT!!!
> 
> www.onemorecastcharters.com




Dang, that's not what the leaderboard showed in the last tournament. Mr.Ryan to the podium.....again.  

Brian is very good. Just couldn't let that one go.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Feb 19, 2010)

No, he's independent these days.


----------

